# Mantic at Salute and Adepticon



## mattjgilbert

Mantic asked me to post information about these events so here goes 


*Mantic always makes an appearance at Adepticon in Chicago and Salute in London, and this year’s no exception!

There are lots of show offers (including a free model if you bring along your Ork or Marine codex!) and some DreadBall Season 2 releases will be available early to anyone quick enough to snap them up. What’s more, Ronnie Renton (at Adepticon) and Jake Thornton (at Salute) will be on hand to answer questions, talk about Mantic products and maybe let slip a secret or two about Deadzone...

There will also be the usual displays, demo games and Mantic madness. What’s more, Adepticon is playing host to not one, but two Mantic tournaments – the Adepticon DreadBall tournament, and the first US Clash of Kings, which features a $1000 prize for the winner!

Further details are available at www.adepticon.org and www.salute.co.uk.

See you there!*


----------

